# Flourish excel



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Lots of conflicting info online regarding Excel and shrimp. I am quite sure I used it years ago with cherries, with no ill effects, but what about tigers or crystals? I'd probably dose at half the recommended rate, diluted before adding to the tank. My tank is open top, so it needs a pitcher of water daily to replace evaporation. I would mix the Excel into that. I figure my plants could use the boost, so ce I don't use CO2, but I don't want to make the shrimp miserable. Any thoughts?


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I have used it for years, 1-1.5 ml per 10 gallons per day every day. Never had a problem with deaths at all. I don't dose all my tanks just a few where I want the plants to really do well. 

I'm sure they would do better without it, but they will still breed and have babies, if they don't I would bet something else is wrong with your tank too. Ph/gh/ect.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. What's your water change schedule like on the Excel tanks? Just wondering if it builds up to dangerous levels in less frequently changed tanks or if it is use up completely by the plants, leaving no traces in the water.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Depends on the tank, some get very little some weekly, I have never seen a build up. Do you have plants in the tank? Then they will use it up...


----------

